# Fursuiting at a Water Park?



## ElliottIngonyama (Aug 24, 2008)

His Majesty, King Elliott Ingonyama the First wishes remind his fursuiting guests that once again at *Elliott's Spring Gathering* there will be an opportunity for fursuiting at Orlando's Wet 'n Wild. Sunday, 31 May 2009. King Elliott's guests will be able to don their suits and roam the park both during regular park operating hours and during the two hours of His Majesty's private party. While they will not be able to ride the water slides in suit the can play beach volleyball and other non-water related activities. 

During normal operating hours, all attractions will be open. Wet 'n Wild will also provide a full dinner for His Majesty's guests and a private area for them to change in and out of fursuit. After it closes for its regular guests, several of the attractions will remain open just for King Elliott's guests.

Once again, this is event is included in full event registration, one of several special events at Elliott's Spring Gathering.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

Link not working...


----------



## ElliottIngonyama (Aug 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Link not working...



Fixed.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 24, 2008)

this is the saddest thing


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 24, 2008)

Fursuits + Water park = Drowning?


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Fursuits + Water park = Drowning?


If you read though it you cannot do water related things in suit, but you can do anything on dry land.


----------



## Rrruff (Aug 24, 2008)

You only think it's sad because you hate the outside world? What? Sun? OMG RUN!

Seriously. You get into a water park for free and you complain? If you are part of the 2% of the population who don't like waterparks, then you can ignore the thread; however, if you are part of the 98% of the people who like waterparks (you don't even have to like swimming to like it) and/or like doing social things, then you'll enjoy the event. 

Also on a side note: Fursuits + swimming doesn't = drowning. I've seen people scuba dive / snorkel in suit. But people don't suit and swim here, just suit out of the water. Granted, it's hot but when isn't it hot in suit?

This event is fun. Lots of good people too to meet. 

So, get off your high-horse and actually appreciate what some people do for other people's benefits.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish I had a suit......even just the head with paws would work for me since i only live like 2 hours from the park


----------



## majortom (Aug 24, 2008)

Cyrsynik said:


> I wish I had a suit......even just the head with paws would work for me since i only live like 2 hours from the park



Did you go to either of the last two events that included the Wet 'n Wild parties? Have you ever gone to any of the ELE parties? (Wondering if I have met you.  )


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 24, 2008)

Rrruff said:


> You only think it's sad because you hate the outside world? What? Sun? OMG RUN!
> 
> Seriously. You get into a water park for free and you complain? If you are part of the 2% of the population who don't like waterparks, then you can ignore the thread; however, if you are part of the 98% of the people who like waterparks (you don't even have to like swimming to like it) and/or like doing social things, then you'll enjoy the event.
> 
> ...



Swing and a miss.


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 24, 2008)

majortom said:


> Did you go to either of the last two events that included the Wet 'n Wild parties? Have you ever gone to any of the ELE parties? (Wondering if I have met you.  )




No I havn't, but I want to......unfortunately i have no suit


----------



## majortom (Aug 24, 2008)

Cyrsynik said:


> No I havn't, but I want to......unfortunately i have no suit



You do not have to have a suit. Most of the 150-200 guests are not fursuiters. I think their next party is October.


----------



## Rrruff (Aug 24, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Swing and a miss.



If only you played baseball


----------



## Dexraccoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi all,

 I will just say WOW, to be able to suit at a park and be able to interact with people while in costume?.... awesome, I am SOOO looking forward to it.
  I hope to see all my friends there ,suiting and partying like there is no tommorow.
Seriously if you havent registered , do that now ...it should be a blast .
Magically yours



DEX


----------

